# Can you still buy spacebanked weeks from a broker?



## esk444 (Jul 6, 2007)

I've been told the answer is no.


----------



## Diane (Jul 6, 2007)

Just sent you an email.

Diane


----------



## techteacher (Jul 6, 2007)

*I would like to know also*

I have bought these in the past also.  Are they still available and useable?
Scott


----------

